# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 14.01 Released [25/1/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions  Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 27*  *What is New ?* *COOLPAD* *Added CoolPad Support* * --  Reset FRP
--  Format FS
--  Wipe Security* *--  Backup Security* *--  Restore Security* *--  Added 2 Methods of IMEI Repair *  *Coolpad 3622A**Coolpad 5236S**Coolpad 5263CS**Coolpad 7105**Coolpad C3635A**Coolpad Catalyst 3622A**Coolpad Changer Cool S1**Coolpad Cool 1 C1-S00**Coolpad Cool Play 6**Coolpad F1 8297**Coolpad Fancy E561**Coolpad Max A8**Coolpad N1 5370-I00**Coolpad Note 3s Y91-100**Coolpad Note 5 3600i**Coolpad Shine R106**Coolpad Torino R108* * Lenovo   Added Following New Lenovo Models with Following Support* * --  Reset FRP* *--  Format FS* *--  Wipe Security* *--  Backup Security* *--  Restore Security* *--  IMEI Repair *  *Lenovo A6010**Lenovo K6 K53B36**Lenovo K6 K53B37**Lenovo Kraft A6000**Lenovo S580**Lenovo Vibe C A2020A40**Lenovo Vibe K5 Grafite A6020I36**Lenovo Vibe K6 K33A48**Lenovo Vibe K6 K33B36**Lenovo Vibe K6 Plus K53B36* *  ZTE  Added Following New ZTE Models with Following Support  --  Reset FRP* *--  Format FS* *--  Wipe Security* *--  Backup Security* *--  Restore Security* *--  Backup Firmware* *--  Flash Firmware *  *ZTE BLADE A6**ZTE BLADE A6 Lite**ZTE Blade A6 Premium**ZTE Blade A462* * Uploading Asus , Xiaomi , ZTE Firmware on Support Area*  **  *WARNING : IMEI       Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended   to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this       Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by       using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  *  *D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  **  *   -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

